# Dayton



## bikejunk (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey how do I figure the year on this bike


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 9, 2019)

I see very few Daytons in this area Im figuring 1938 -39


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2019)

That is a super nice bike!
I’m thinking 39/40ish


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2019)

Does it have a built-in kickstand? Check the backside of the fork crown for a date stamp. Interested if available...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm thinking late '39. Interesting to see those fenders which are generally considered appropriate for 1940. Like Mike said check the bask of the fork crown for two or three numbers such as 9 11 (or 11 9) which would be Nov '39. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 9, 2019)

No built in kick stand  bolt on -  9 9 on back of fork crown -  and it has peaked Behring cups on the headset like an Indian


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> No built in kick stand  bolt on -  9 9 on back of fork crown -  and it has peaked Behring cups on the headset like an Indian



Thinking late 39 then.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> ...and it has peaked Behring cups on the headset like an Indian



I didn't even notice that. Interesting...


----------



## mynameislegion (Sep 9, 2019)

@New Mexico Brant


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 9, 2019)

Definitely a 39 carrier


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> No built in kick stand  bolt on -  9 9 on back of fork crown -  and it has peaked Behring cups on the headset like an Indian




Sept '39. I noticed those cups too and don't ever recall seeing a Huffman product with them @New Mexico Brant @John @cyclingday? Nice, fully equipped bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 9, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I noticed those cups too and don't ever recall seeing a Huffman product with them



I've been told they show up in 1939 and 1940 on high end bikes badged Dayton and National.  I own a 1940 badge Dayton with them.  John can commit more but they are machined rather than stamped.

Here is a 1940 frame (with welded kickstand), fork dated 1-40 with the same cups.





And another (possibly owned by John).


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes the cups are machined   Wow thanks for all the info

 My wife has fallen in love with this bike the color and all the pins put her over the edge
 it is just gona get a gentle clean a new saddle cream whitewalls and new grips


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 10, 2019)

Great bike!

Btw it looks like it is running a 1/2" pitch Monark chainring and a piecrust drilled one at that. It was used on Monark built aluminum and steel bicycles. My best guess is it was done to facilitate a rear wheel replacement which had a 1/2" pitch cog. Note chrome mismatch front to rear. Front may be og. Are the rim profiles an exact match? Noting it has a dogleg crank. It would be instructive to pull the crank for inspection to see if it is a Monark or Huffman unit.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 10, 2019)

Killer bike and find!!


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 10, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Great bike!
> 
> Btw it looks like it is running a 1/2" pitch Monark chainring and a piecrust drilled one at that. It was used on Monark built aluminum and steel bicycles. My best guess is it was done to facilitate a rear wheel replacement which had a 1/2" pitch cog. Note chrome mismatch front to rear. Front may be og. Are the rim profiles an exact match? Noting it has a dogleg crank. It would be instructive to pull the crank for inspection to see if it is a Monark or Huffman unit.



 rims match and the chainring is shown in the catalog for 39 on the deluxe bikes


----------



## mrg (Sep 11, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> rims match and the chainring is shown in the catalog for 39 on the deluxe bikes




Please post that catalog pic, never seen  Monark sprocket on a Dayton but you never know. Great bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2019)

That chainring was used on many Dayton/National level bikes. Look at many of the big tank bikes and you will see that drilled chainring. V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2019)

View attachment 1061402


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## bikejunk (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you for posting the lit man paper on Dayton is rare


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Thank you for posting the lit man paper on Dayton is rare



I believe you can find that info in the Huffman book sold by The CABE owner @sm2501. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 14, 2019)

I definitely learned something new on the use of that chainring very cool!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 15, 2019)

I don't see any head badge fasteners, perhaps a button-badge or bottle-cap type fastener secures to a hole in the head tube. 
Those similar but not-so subtly different sprockets make identification challenging. 
I recently saw a CWC-looking bike in New Hampshire with an extra hole in its head.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Barn-Find-Pre-War-Antique-Vintage-CWC-Tall-Tank-Frame-Bicycle-/163856799504 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/163856799504


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 15, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I don't see any head badge fasteners, perhaps a button-badge or bottle-cap type fastener secures to a hole in the head tube.
> Those similar but not-so subtly different sprockets make identification challenging.
> I recently saw a CWC-looking bike in New Hampshire with an extra hole in its head.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Barn-Find-Pre-War-Antique-Vintage-CWC-Tall-Tank-Frame-Bicycle-/163856799504
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/163856799504



Just because an Ebay seller calls it CWC doesn't make it true...  This bike has been discussed previously on the forum as a Huffman frame with a heap of incorrect parts.


----------

